# Lost/left my paco pad at 2 bridges take out.



## Allroadinvail (May 17, 2015)

Could be wrong but I'm pretty sure we left our paco pad on the ramp at 2 bridges 2/3 weeks ago. It's big and red. Anyone grab it?


----------



## CRG (Apr 9, 2004)

Yes - Let me know when you want to get it 970-six5three-1001


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## stelz (Aug 10, 2018)

Just saw this-finally a decent post coming from the upper C


----------

